# Modem/router for Railwire broadband



## vishsinghal (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi, 

I got a Railwire broadband connection sometime back and now want to setup a wifi network at my home. This broadband connection is via a LAN cable.
I need to know which wireless router I should purchase for this connection to go wireless.
Should I go for a wireless router with modem or without modem?
When ask the customer care executive of Railwire, they told me that only DSL modem will work with this broadband and not ADSL.

If anybody is using Railwire broadband connection(in Bangalore) and having a wireless setup, please let me know the exact details(make, model etc) of the wirless modem/router you are using for this.

Thanks
Vishal


----------

